# Where is the Uber greenlight hub in Tucson?



## nessie1 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm getting conflicting reports that it's easier on Tucson Marketplace blvd, or Church Ave. Which is correct?
Thanks!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Manuel Eugenio
If you are in Tucson AZ, the Uber Greenlight is Downtown on Church. DO NOT GO THERE FOR CAR INSPECTIONS. They no longer do Inspections at the Greenlight hub. Instead they will send you to Sears Auto at Tucson Mall. You can just go there. Also it costs $14.00 to have your car inspected now.

It doesn't seem right that Uber is making you to do a yearly car inspection, but not providing the inspections. Instead we are having to now pay for it

1 S Church Ave 12th Floor, Tucson, AZ 85701


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Phoenix


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

901 S. Campbell Ave. Tucson Az 85719


----------



## nessie1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Are the car inspections still being done at Sears Auto at Tucson Mall even though they're in the process of closing? Uber's website is no help, and the vehicle inspection form just takes me to a broken link.
P.S. Anyone have a recommended place to Tucson to repair some fairly deep scratches on my car?


----------



## NoWhrMn (Feb 21, 2019)

Had my inspection at the Pep Boys on 22nd and Kolb. Free of charge also.


----------



## nessie1 (Feb 6, 2018)

NoWhrMn said:


> Had my inspection at the Pep Boys on 22nd and Kolb. Free of charge also.


Thanks. Did they provide you with an inspection form?


----------



## NoWhrMn (Feb 21, 2019)

No...I downloaded one from Uber. I don't remember where I got it from though


----------



## Tucson John (5 mo ago)

I have not driven Rideshare since the Pandemic and am ready to get back on the road. Purchased a 2017 Malibu for the task but now am having difficulty having my documents accepted into the Uber Portal. I am wondering does Uber still provide a local Greenlight Hub? If so, where is it?


----------

